# Drop Dead RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/8/18)

Theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy are here!!!




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/8/18)

Order placed...


----------



## Spyro (1/8/18)

How's the hype on this? Are lots of people keen? It looks like a winner but I'm not sure if it will out perform the drop or the rabbit. And if it's only on par, what's the point?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (2/8/18)

Spyro said:


> How's the hype on this? Are lots of people keen? It looks like a winner but I'm not sure if it will out perform the drop or the rabbit. And if it's only on par, what's the point?



It's a winner. Its what it was mean't to be. A combo of the two best RDA's on the market. The result is definitely better. The airflow is so damn smooth and the flavour is off the hook.


----------



## Spyro (2/8/18)

Sir Vape said:


> It's a winner. Its what it was mean't to be. A combo of the two best RDA's on the market. The result is definitely better. The airflow is so damn smooth and the flavour is off the hook.



Great to hear. Will have to pick one up then!


----------



## Stosta (2/8/18)

That gunmetal one...


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Had the pleasure of trying one out today. Unbelievable flavour but very restricted airflow. Definitely a must have for me.


----------

